# Soundiron's Kontakt Player library sale and Olympus Micro for Reason & SFZ



## Peaslee (Jul 24, 2013)

First, the sale news... 

We're having a great sale on Requiem Light, Emotional Piano and Olympus Elements - three of our most popular libraries - from now until August 1st, 2013. Grab the famous Requiem Light Player Edition for only $319! Get the legendary Emotional Piano Player Edition for $119 or the brand new cutting edge control features of Olympus Elements Player Edition for only $119. These all support the special 'Add Library' rack feature and can be used with the free Kontakt Player. 

If you already own Kontakt (or pick it up while Kontakt is on sale) and don't need the Player Editions library rack and Player compatibility features, then you can get the unlocked open-format editions of all three at an even bigger discount! The standard edition of http://www.soundiron.com/instruments/choirs/requiem-light/ (Requiem Light) can be had for a mere $289 and the standard editions of http://www.soundiron.com/instruments/pianos/emotional-piano/ (Emotional Piano) & http://www.soundiron.com/instruments/choirs/oe/ (Olympus Element)s are on sale for only $99 each thru the end of July. 

And if you've had your eye on the open format versions, now's your last chance. To make things simpler all around for support, compatibility and future updates, we've decided to discontinue the standard open format versions of Requiem Light, Emotional Piano and Olympus Elements. After August 1st, we'll just be offering the Powered-By-Kontakt Player versions of all three of these great libraries. We'll absolutely keep on supporting owners of the unlocked versions, so no worries there. The only feature you give up with the Player format is access to unlocked wavs. The Player versions support both Kontakt and free Kontakt Player and can be added to the Libraries rack. They're also losslessly compressed to ncw to streamline resource use a bit. Sonically and performance-wise, both versions are identical. 






And on to some interesting new developments, we've just released our little choral wonder Olympus Micro as a ReFill for Propellerheads Reason. Essentially a parallel product to the Kontakt version, Olympus Micro ReFill takes advantage of Reason's unique effects and design, with it's own custom GUI and similar sound shaping features. You can get the Reason ReFill version of Olympus Micro now for the intro price of $19.99 ($29 when the sale ends on August 1st, 2013).



And lastly, most folks here are Kontakt users, but for those who like geeking out on cool alternative platforms, we've also just added full SFZ opspec 2.0 support for Olympus Micro today. It's our first sfz pilot project in years, but we feel that this cool little format has finally matured enough to be able to offer the same excellent sound and core user control features that we demand of our instruments. To make that possible, we've specifically tailored the programming to Plogue's outstanding Sforzando player. What that means is that anyone can use Olympus Micro in just about any sequencer or environment. 

Sforzando is both 64 and 32 bit and can run as a VST, AU or RTAS plugin and as a stand-alone app. It has great disk streaming and memory management and pristine sound. The GUI is simple and doesn't include tempo-synching, the convolution engine, or some of the other special Kontakt-only features. However, it's still got all of the core parameters laid out for both men and women, with full CC automation and key-switch support. The SFZ presets are included with the Kontakt version of Olympus Micro, so if you're not yet a Kontakt user, you can always start with powerful and fully capable sfz presets in the Sforzando player and then make the switch to Kontakt later to start taking advantage of some of those extras.


----------



## damstraversaz (Jul 25, 2013)

great ! the sfz olympus micro is a fantastic idea. I have kontakt and have bought the 2.0, but using this sounds with others samplers ( tx16wx, alchimy ) is really nice and will give more versatility.


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh, seriously guys? I guess you WANT me to starve?
Do I really need another piano? Nope. Do I get goosebumps from listening to it? Yup.

Who needs more than a stick to chew on anyway... :D One Emotional Piano coming up!


----------



## Peaslee (Jul 25, 2013)

damstraversaz @ Thu Jul 25 said:


> great ! the sfz olympus micro is a fantastic idea. I have kontakt and have bought the 2.0, but using this sounds with others samplers ( tx16wx, alchimy ) is really nice and will give more versatility.



You can download the new version (2.0.1) that includes the sfz files by re-downloading the library with your existing download code. That'll grab the latest available version for you. 

The Kontakt prests and samples haven't changed. It's just a new SFZ instrument directory and documentation and a couple minor folder changes.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 25, 2013)

Mike , 
Big thanks to the Soundiron team for putting that last sale together . I was able to get my Olympus Choir Upgrade , Mercury , Emotional Piano , and Apocalypse Ensemble. All libraries I've been wanting for awhile. If not for that sale , I would have only gotten 1 or 2 of those libraries in the next year. I love them all !! I now own 6 Soundiron libraries and intend to get more in the future.


----------



## Peaslee (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks Paul!We aim to please!


----------



## 5Lives (Jul 28, 2013)

Any opinions on Olympus Elements vs. Requiem Light? Was thinking of getting Olympus Elements + Voices of Rapture: Soprano (I don't do any "epic" stuff).


----------



## Peaslee (Jul 31, 2013)

Just a heads up - there only one more day left on the Kontakt Player library sale. After tomorrow (8/1/13), the cheaper open-format versions of Olympus Elements, Requiem Light and Emotional Piano will be gone and prices will go back up to normal. 

Requiem Light (http://www.soundiron.com/instruments/choirs/requiem-light/ (open format)) is $70 off
Requiem Light (Player Edition) is $80 off

Emotional Piano (http://www.soundiron.com/instruments/pianos/emotional-piano/ (open format)) is $40 off
Emotional Piano (Player Edition) is $40 off

Olympus Elements (http://www.soundiron.com/instruments/choirs/oe/ (open format)) is $20 off
Olympus Elements (Player Edition) is $20 off


----------



## wst3 (Aug 1, 2013)

I know it's the last day, but if anyone else is on the fence I figured I'd report it.

I wrestled with my first full choir library choice, and this sale didn't make the process any easier. I currently own most of the Bela D vocal libraries, and 8Dio (nee Tonehammer - my very first 3rd party library!) Francesca.

I purchased Olympus Elements (open format) last night.

After a but of playing around I am quite pleased with the purchase! The library sounds great, and it is quite easy to use. If you've used any of the Bela D libraries in the past the technique for moving between sounds is going to be natural to you.

The real surprise for me though was how unbelievably nicely Olympus blends with other libraries... I can add Diva or Francesca almost without thinking. The Tenor also worked quite nicely. I've only recently picked up the Soprano, so I don't know it well enough yet to try it.

I was able to create a brief (and very derivative) epic sound pretty quickly using just the staccatos and some of the ambiances and effects.

More useful (to me) was how easy it was to do something a bit more subtle. I need to spend some time with it to understand the intricacies, but it is a very nice library.

As usual, I wish I hadn't waited so long!!!

Oh, and Emotional Piano is also outstanding, but I've had that one for a while...


----------

